# HTML Login Überwachungscamera



## emilio20 (21 Juni 2014)

Hallo
ich habe mir von Zmodo eine Überwachungskamer gekaift. Diese habe ich in Wicc flexible mit dem HTML Browser eingebunden.

Wenn ich in Wicc Flexible den HTML Browser Starte muss ich erst den unsername und das Passwort der Kamera eingeben.
Wie kann ich mir eine HTML schreiben in der die IP der Kamera aufgerufen wird und der Login automatisch erfolgt ?

über 

admin:111111@192.168.178.36  funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 Juni 2014)

Du müsstest erstmal prüfen wie das reguläre Login überhaupt funktioniert, denn da gibt es viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten.

Um das herauszufinden brauchst du ein Hilfsprogramm. Beim Firefox Browser gibt es z.B. das Addon "Live HTTP headers". Damit würdest du beobachten was für eine HTTP-Anfrage an den Webserver (bei dir die Kamera) geht wenn du dich einloggst. Damit das Passwort nicht im Klartext übers Netzwerk wandert, wird oftmals nur ein Hashwert des Passworts übertragen.
Mit etwas Glück kann man das Ganze dann zu einer einzigen URL verknüpfen die man dann mit einem HTTP-Get anfragt, nach Schema http ://www.192.168.178.36?login=admin&passwort=geheim
Es funktioniert aber nicht immer und überall.


----------



## emilio20 (22 Juni 2014)

Hallo
ok hab mal ein mitschnitt gemacht wenn ich mich Anmelde. Im anhang die Datei.

Wie kann ich das jetzt umsetzen. Bin in HMTL ein Anfänger


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Juni 2014)

Du könntest es mal mit folgender URL versuchen:

http://192.168.178.36/showControl?U...965eb72c92a549dd5a330112&Port=8000&language=3


----------



## emilio20 (22 Juni 2014)

Klappt leider nicht

Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit ? Das Passwort Kann ich mit einen Anderenbenutze leer lassen. Der Benutzer muss aber eingetragen werden


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Juni 2014)

Das war auch nur ein plumper Versuch, dann scheint die Kamera doch ein etwas besseres Modell zu sein. Wahrscheinlich werden die Daten noch mit einem Sitzungs-Schlüssel der z.B. in einem Cookie abgelegt wird verschlüsselt übertragen. Dann kann man einmal abgehörte Daten nicht direkt zum erneuten Login verwenden, zumindest nicht von einem auf einen anderen Rechner übertragen.
Der Benutzername wird bei dir auch verschlüsselt übertragen, ich denke mal dass du da auch ohne notwendiges Passwort nicht weiterkommst.

Aber so der Spezi bin ich da auch nicht, vielleicht gibts da ja doch noch eine Möglichkeit. Aus der Ferne ist das aber schwer zu beurteilen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Juni 2014)

Oder ganz andere Idee weil du ja soweit ich weiß die PC-Runtime verwendest:
Die Webseite mittels Autoit bedienen um sich automatisch einzuloggen, d.h. von Autoit nach Aufruf der Seite die Forumlarfelder ausfüllen lassen und Einloggen klicken. Evtl. lässt sich das ja auch direkt in Vb-Skript in der Runtime realisieren.


----------



## emilio20 (4 Juli 2014)

Hallo
Wie würde ein Vb skript aussehen um eine Auto Login zu realisieren ?


----------



## emilio20 (4 Juli 2014)

Hallo
ich habe es hin bekommen.
Wenn ich in Wincc flexible die html in einem Browser Starte komme ich direkt zur Kamera.
Wenn ich einen doppel klick auf das Bild mache erhalte ich das Kamerabild im Vollbild.

Ich benötige mal die Hilfe von einem html Experten.

Kann ich das Kamera Vollbild in einem eigenen Browser Starten damit ich nur das Bild ohne Steuerelemente erhalte?


----------



## Woid (7 Juli 2014)

Speichert die Kamera das letzte Bild immer im gleichen Dateinamen z.b. http://192.168.178.37/*pfad_xy/lastimg.jpg dann könntest du ja diese Adresse aufrufen?


----------



## emilio20 (7 Juli 2014)

Weiß ich nicht wenn ich den Link versuche erhalte ich kein Bild. Wie kommst du auf den link ? er ist doch nirgens zu finden


----------



## Woid (8 Juli 2014)

Mein Link war nur ein Beispiel wie der Pfad aussehen könnte. 

Probier mal im Firefox mit dem Add-on "Firebug" dein zmodo Webinterface zu analysieren. Gehst mit der Maus auf das Bild und dann Rechtsklick "Element mit Firebug untersuchen", dann sollte er dir den aktuellen Pfad vom Bild zeigen.

Bei meiner Kamera (nicht zmodo) ist das letzte aktuelle Bild immer lastsnap.jpg evtl gibt´s ja diese Funktion bei zmodo auch und man kann sie einstellen.


----------



## emilio20 (8 Juli 2014)

Hallo
Zmodo lässt sich nur im Internet Explorer Starten in Firebox geht die Kamera nicht. 
Ich finde nur Quellcode anzeigen .
Habe mir DeburgBar installiert. Allerings kann ich bei der Kamera mit einem rech Klick eine aufnahme oder einen schnappschuss starten.
Unt aus den ganzen quellcodes werde ich nicht schlau


----------



## Woid (8 Juli 2014)

Mach mal nen Screenshot vom kompletten HTML-Code, evtl werden wir da schlauer.

Hab mal ein live demo ausprobiert ( http://www.zmodo.com/live-demo/ | http://poenvr.zmododns.com/showControl ) ich bring nicht mal das zum laufen ^^

evtl noch nen screenshot vom kompletten html code der im debugger steht


----------



## emilio20 (17 Oktober 2015)

Hallo
ich wollte einen weiteren Auo login für eine Überwachungskamera realisieren.
Ich habe ein VBS erstellt mit dem der Login Funktioniert, jedoch nur wenn ich das Script am PC ausführe. Hierbei wird eine Browser geöffnet und die anmeldedaten eingetragen.

Wie kann ich es realisieren das auf einem Wincc Runtime PC ein Browser auf einer Seite geöffnet wird und der automatische Anmeldung erfolgt ?

Hier mal das Script


```
On Error Resume Next

Const PAGE_LOADED = 4

Set objIE = CreateObject("InternetExplorer.Application")

Call objIE.Navigate("http://192.168.178.56:88")

objIE.Visible = True

Do Until objIE.ReadyState = PAGE_LOADED : Call WScript.Sleep(500) : Loop

objIE.Document.all.username.Value = "Andreas"

objIE.Document.all.Passwd.Value = "123456"


objIE.Document.getelementbyid("login_ok").Click


If Err.Number <> 0 Then

msgbox "Error: " & err.Description

End If

'Call objIE.Document.getelementbyid("login_ok").Click

Set objIE = Nothing
```


----------



## volker (18 Oktober 2015)

vlt kannst du das ja mit javasrikt machen
http://crunchify.com/automatic-html-login-using-post-method-autologin-a-website-on-double-click/


----------



## emilio20 (18 Oktober 2015)

hi
so Funktioniert es nicht . Es wird nur die Webseite geladen aber nicht die Value Benutzer und Passwort ausgefüllt 


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>Crunchify Login</TITLE>
<script>
    function loginForm() {
        document.myform.action = "http://192.168.178.56:88";
        document.myform.submit();
    }
</script>
</HEAD>
<BODY onLoad="loginForm()">
    <FORM NAME="myform" METHOD="POST">
        <INPUT TYPE="hidden" NAME="username" VALUE="Andreas"> 
        <INPUT TYPE="hidden" NAME="Passwd" VALUE="123456">
    </FORM>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------

